# Kreuznach-Tour Sonntag, 09.03.08



## X-Präsi (3. März 2008)

So langsam müsste ja mal wieder gutes Wetter kommen. Deswegen stelle ich jetzt ganz optimistisch die nächste und erste Clubtour 2008 in Aussicht. Was geht?

*Kreuznach für alle Trailliebhaber(innen)
Sonntag, 09.03.08, 11 Uhr Start
Treff in Bad Kreuznach, Parkplatz am Trimmdich-Pfad auf dem Kuhberg.*

*
Guides:*
*Uwe für die Silberseerunde* mit knapp über 50 Km / ca. 1300 Hm (Beschreibung siehe Downloadbereich auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de). Da sind so ziemlich die allerallerbesten Trails des Nahetals drin. Was besseres gibts hier kaum!! 
Bergauf-Geschwindigkeits-Level ca. 3 von 4. Konditionell: schwer  fahrtechnisch: mittelschwer bis schwer (Trailskala bis S2 / wenige Stellen S3-Niveau)

*Meinereiner (da gerade erst genesen) für die KH-Highlights*. Eine moderatere Runde mit ca. 36 Km / 900 Hm. Die Tour führt über die nettesten Trails direkt um KH und Bad Münster. D.h. für Nicht-Fahrtechnik-Cracks, dass evtl. auch mal ein kurzes Stück geschoben werden muss. 
Der Langsamste macht das Tempo! Bergauf-Geschwindigkeits-Level max. 2 von 4 [/url].
Konditionell: mittelschwer   fahrtechnisch: mittelschwer bis schwer (Trailskala bis S2 / eine Stelle S3-Niveau zum Durchschieben )

Bitte nehmt was zu essen und zu trinken, Ersatzschlauch und bissl Geld für evtl. Rast mit. 

Mitfahren kann jeder, der Zeit, Lust und gute Laune mitbringt, seinen Helm aufsetzt und den Guides aufs Wort gehorcht 
Nichtmitglieder des Clubs Beinhart nehmen auf eigene Gefahr und Rechnung teil. 
*
Anfahrtbeschreibung:*
Mit Deutsche Bahn bis Hbf. Bad Kreuznach - dort Salinenstr. bis Kreuzung Rheingrafenstraße - dieser bergauf folgen bis zum Buswendehammer / Parkplatz

Mit dem Auto A 61 Abfahrt Bad Kreuznach - Ortsbeginn Kreuznach 1. Ampel links - Kreisel 3. Ausfahrt Richtung Bosenheim - Bosenheim links liegen lassen  - Hackenheim 1. Einfahrt rechts rein - Straße bis Ende durchfahren - Hauptstr. rechts bergauf folgen - oben auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim - nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts Richtung Tierheim - Tierheim passieren - 200m danach links durch Buswendehammer auf Parkplatz fahren 

Hier noch die grobe Anschrift fürs Navi:
Der Parkplatz befindet sich an der Ecke Rheingrafenstraße / Nelli-Schmithals-Str. . Da die Rheingrafenstr. ewig lang ist, würde ich die olle Nelli eingeben...

*Auch diesmal nehmen wir auf den engen Kreuznacher Trails nur max. 12 Personen pro Gruppe mit. Also bitte meldet Euch hier für die jeweilige Gruppe an. *

wetterbedingte Absagen gibt es hier bis spätestens Sonntag, 9 Uhr.


I freu mi ja so!


----------



## Bettina (3. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich glaube unsere Homepage hat die Levels noch nicht aufgeführt, da hinken wir noch ein klein wenig hinterher  
Daher hier die Auflösung, alle Angaben beziehen sich auf moderate Trails aufwärts, kein Asphalt und keine Treppen  

Tempo-Level 2 bedeutet:
9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung  

und Uwe fährt vermutlich im Level 3-4:
Tempo-Level 3: 
12 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung entspricht 150 Watt

Tempo-Level 4: 
15 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, <12 km/h bei 6 % Steigung entspricht 200 Watt

Viel Spaß euch,
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2008)

möchte mich gerne für die moderate highlight runde anmelden.
hab letztes jahr echt zu kämpfen gehabt am schluß, war aber sehr geil.


----------



## X-Präsi (3. März 2008)

Sehr fein, Bettina. Werde meinem neuen Räddche dann bis zum WOE auch mal den Tacho verpassen, damit ich net auf einmal bei 15% 27 Km/h fahre 

Habe noch was wichtiges vergessen:

Bitte numeriert Euch durch:

Moderat = A
Silbersee = B

a.nienie ist somit die A1. Capice?

Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## f.topp (3. März 2008)

hallöchen,
 hiermit möchte ich A2 u.A3 zum ausflug melden
Dagmar + Frank


----------



## rumblestilz (3. März 2008)

Mache dann auch mit bei moderaten Highlights!
Frank


----------



## rumblestilz (3. März 2008)

Sorry, habe das Durchnumerieren vergessen: Bin dann A4. 
Frank


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. März 2008)

A5 und A6


----------



## Mc.Gyver (3. März 2008)

Hallo melde mich auch mal an, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe als  A7 hab den Überblick verloren


----------



## mathias (3. März 2008)

Wie, der Thomas hat ein neues Radl? Dabin ich ja mal gespannt 

Komme mit der Frau Rocky M.!!

Freuen uns riesig mal wieder mit dem "Native" in Bad K. zu fahren.

Grüße
Das langsame M.

P.S. Gibt es keinen Level 1


----------



## Der Biber (3. März 2008)

Ich bin dann wohl A8 
bis Sonntag 
Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (3. März 2008)

A9


----------



## Der Biber (3. März 2008)

und dann noch A10 für en Freund
bis dann 
Simon


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. März 2008)

Will auch mal wieder nach Kreuznach. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob A oder B...


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2008)

Ich nehme dann mal die Nummer A11.

Fahren wir auch in der Reihenfolge hinter dir her?


----------



## Sparcy (3. März 2008)

A 12   Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## X-Präsi (3. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Will auch mal wieder nach Kreuznach. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob A oder B...



Du fährst gefälligst B, Du Racer  Außerdem wolltest Du die komplette Runde fürs DIMB-Woe nochmal abfahren 

Und wenn ich dann so sehe, wer jetzt auf einmal moderat fahren möchte... tsetsetse 
nicht, dass ich euch nicht gerne dabei hätte, aber, biber und freeman, wenn ihr net grad ein bein hochgebunden habt, gehört ihr eigentlich in die silberseerunde (=Buchstabe *B*), männers...  vielleicht geht ihr ja noch mal in euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (3. März 2008)

mathias schrieb:


> Wie, der Thomas hat ein neues Radl? Dabin ich ja mal gespannt


darfst du auch sein. weiss nur noch nicht, wie ich den federweg den berg hoch kriegen soll 



> Freuen uns riesig mal wieder mit dem "*Native*" in Bad K. zu fahren.



Musst Du mich immer beschimpfen


----------



## Markus B. (4. März 2008)

Bin auch dabei! Ich glaube ich bin B2!?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Markus B. (4. März 2008)

Hallo Thomas,
kannst du bei der Wegbeschreibung den Straßennammen mit angeben?
Gruß
Markus


----------



## TH64 (4. März 2008)

Bin dann die Nummer A 12.1


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. März 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Du fährst gefälligst B, Du Racer  Außerdem wolltest Du die komplette Runde fürs DIMB-Woe nochmal abfahren


O.K., dann zieh ich mal offiziell hiermit die B1. Stellt sich jetzt nur wieder die Frage, ob ich das Hardtail mitbringe, damit ich bergauf nicht so kämpfen muss oder doch das Federwegmonster. Mal schauen wie´s Wetter wird.


----------



## X-Präsi (4. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt nur wieder die Frage, ob ich das Hardtail mitbringe, damit ich bergauf nicht so kämpfen muss oder doch das Federwegmonster.



Hauptsache dicke Reifen...


----------



## X-Präsi (4. März 2008)

Markus B. schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> kannst du bei der Wegbeschreibung den Straßennammen mit angeben?
> Gruß
> Markus



Gib die  Nelli-Schmithals-Str. ein. Rheingrafenstraße ist 3 Km lang und der Parkplatz hat keine Haus-Nr. ....


----------



## sne4k (4. März 2008)

Ich meld mich mal als A13, wenn jemand abspringt wuerde ich gern mitfahren.

MfG

PS: Fraglicher Parkplatz ist dieser: http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=49.821913,7.863813&spn=0.002502,0.005016&t=h&z=18

Koordinaten etwa:  49°49'18.75"N ; 7°51'49.68"O


----------



## maifelder (4. März 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Tempo-Level 2 bedeutet:
> 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung
> 
> und Uwe fährt vermutlich im Level 3-4:
> ...






Kreuzotter ist schon was Feines.


----------



## Der Biber (4. März 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Du fährst gefälligst B, Du Racer  Außerdem wolltest Du die komplette Runde fürs DIMB-Woe nochmal abfahren
> 
> Und wenn ich dann so sehe, wer jetzt auf einmal moderat fahren möchte... tsetsetse
> nicht, dass ich euch nicht gerne dabei hätte, aber, biber und freeman, wenn ihr net grad ein bein hochgebunden habt, gehört ihr eigentlich in die silberseerunde (=Buchstabe *B*), männers...  vielleicht geht ihr ja noch mal in euch...



Ja Ja mach mal halb lang. Ich bring ja noch en Freund von mir mit und den will ich nicht gleich mit ner Mördertour vom Uwe verschrecken, ne 
bis dann
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (5. März 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Ja Ja mach mal halb lang. Ich bring ja noch en Freund von mir mit und den will ich nicht gleich mit ner Mördertour vom Uwe verschrecken, ne
> bis dann
> Simon



na gut, na gut. Hast mich überzeugt 

Andere Idee:
Wenn sich hier weniger als 5 für die Silberseerunde finden, gleichzeitig aber noch mehr die moderate Runde fahren wollen, könnten wir auch evtl. die Silberseerunde ganz ausfallen lassen und statt dessen in 2 Gruppen die moderate Runde anbieten. wer danach noch nicht genug hat, kann  mit Uwe ne Runde dran hängen...

*Schaun mer mal - also einfach munter weiter anmelden, bis die insgesamt 24 voll sind.*  Dann sehen wir, was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## sne4k (5. März 2008)

Guter Vorschlag!

Kannst du ne ungefähre Beschreibung posten wos langgeht bei der moderaten Runde?

Ich vermute mal:
Parkplatz -> Rheingrafenstein -> Schäferplacken -> Altenbaumburg -> Bad Münster am Stein -> Norheim -> Rotenfels -> Münster -> BK

Kommt auch mit 900hm ganz gut hin. Ich hoffe du meintest 900hm bergauf und bergab zusammen? 

MfG


----------



## kmp (5. März 2008)

wie wärs mit der moderaten Runde ne Woche später nochmal? Ich würd ja gern mitfahren aber ich schreib am Dienstag noch ne Klausur und bin deswegen bis dahin noch in Aachen...


----------



## Raschauer (5. März 2008)

Ich auch
egal wo
Bin ich jetzt B3 oder was?
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. März 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Andere Idee:
> Wenn sich hier weniger als 5 für die Silberseerunde finden, gleichzeitig aber noch mehr die moderate Runde fahren wollen, könnten wir auch evtl. die Silberseerunde ganz ausfallen lassen und statt dessen in 2 Gruppen die moderate Runde anbieten. wer danach noch nicht genug hat, kann  mit Uwe ne Runde dran hängen...


Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Silberseerunde fahren. Muß ja üben.  
Wenn sich also weniger als fünf Interessenten finden und mehr Leute die Kurzanbindung fahren wollen, sprich Guide Uwe anderweitig verplant wird, kann ich auch anbieten, sich bei mir anzuhängen und mit mir zusammen den Weg zu suchen.


----------



## X-Präsi (6. März 2008)

sne4k schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag!
> 
> Kannst du ne ungefähre Beschreibung posten wos langgeht bei der moderaten Runde?
> 
> ...


Parkplatz - Schloss Rheingrafenstein - Gans - Huttental - Bismarckhütte - Altenbaumburg - Ho Chi Minh Pfad - Birkerhof - Trail runter zur Nahe - Norheim - Traisen - Rotenfels-Bastei (evtl. Rast?) - Zickzack runter Richtung X-Nach - Schutzhütte Schiebepassage rauf - Flowabfahrt ins Salinental - Emil-Jakob-Weg - Jugendherbergstrail zum Spielplatz - Parkplatz - Ende 

Anschließend noch ins Spreitel um was zu trinken und zu essen. 

Achtung! Änderungen sind trotzdem möglich!



> Kommt auch mit 900hm ganz gut hin. Ich hoffe du meintest 900hm bergauf und bergab zusammen?
> 
> MfG



Spassvogel


----------



## X-Präsi (6. März 2008)

kmp schrieb:


> wie wärs mit der moderaten Runde ne Woche später nochmal? Ich würd ja gern mitfahren aber ich schreib am Dienstag noch ne Klausur und bin deswegen bis dahin noch in Aachen...



Das klappt bei mir terminlich nicht so ganz. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand hier aus der Runde, der sich die Tour merkt oder sowieso schon kennt?


----------



## X-Präsi (6. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Silberseerunde fahren. Muß ja üben.
> Wenn sich also weniger als fünf Interessenten finden und mehr Leute die Kurzanbindung fahren wollen, sprich Guide Uwe anderweitig verplant wird, kann ich auch anbieten, sich bei mir anzuhängen und mit mir zusammen den Weg zu suchen.



auch gut...


----------



## f.topp (6. März 2008)

möchte noch einen Freund anmelden A15 (12.3), wenn ich richtig gezählt habe.
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc.Gyver (6. März 2008)

Hallo wie lange dauert die kurze  ( A ) Runde. Habe ab 16.45 Uhr noch dienstliche Verpflichtungen.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## X-Präsi (7. März 2008)

Denke, dass wir inkl. Pausen ca. 4,5 Stunden brauchen werden.

Denke, wir werden spätestens 16 Uhr wir wieder am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## binmied (7. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin dann B2 !??


Bis Dann...


----------



## X-Präsi (7. März 2008)

binmied schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin dann B2 !??
> 
> ...



nööö - B 4


----------



## binmied (7. März 2008)

mmmhh

macht nix


----------



## Mc.Gyver (7. März 2008)

Hallo A 7 wird frei, Zeitfenster zu gering  

Mfg 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sne4k (8. März 2008)

A13 wird leider auch wieder frei, da ich mich nicht fit genug fühle für die Strecke (gesundheitlich und konditionell ..)

MfG


----------



## X-Präsi (8. März 2008)

Schade, aber kann man nicht ändern...

Noch was zur Anreise:

ich steige um 10 Uhr in den Zug in Münster-Sarmsheim und bin um 10.16 in KH Hbf.

Dort fahren wir dann um 10.20 los zum Startplatz.


----------



## Silencium (8. März 2008)

Ist nochn Platz frei?

Achso, für mich die einfache "A" Tour...
Habe jetzt sogar richtig dicke Reifen aufm 2t LRS 

Also ich blick nicht so ganz durch ob ich noch mit kann, sagt mal jmd. was dazu, thx


----------



## Raschauer (8. März 2008)

Na wie geil 
hab gerade festgestellt das sich bei meinem Hinterrad ne Speiche verabschiedet hat 
Mal schauen ob ich Morgenfrüh noch was zusammen bauen kann.

Event. bis morgen 
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2008)

A1 wird auch frei.
bissl zu viel hektik die letzten tage.


----------



## Raschauer (8. März 2008)

Hab mein Ersatzhähnchen soweit fertig 
fahre aber dann nur A mit müsste ja jetzt gehen von den Plätzen.


----------



## Der Biber (8. März 2008)

hallo 
ich muss leider für morgen absagen 
also werden zwei plätze frei
viel spass dann an alle nachrücker
gruß
simon und leo


----------



## X-Präsi (9. März 2008)

Hiiiiilfeeeee!

Jetzt muss ich mal anfangen durchzurechnen ;-)

nee quatsch - kommt einfach hin. wird schon nicht zu voll werden...


----------



## thto (9. März 2008)

dickes fragezeichen ! leichte vorzeichen von grippe ...


----------



## Raschauer (9. März 2008)

Bist jetzt leicht verwirrt oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2008)

Ich bring noch jemanden mit und werde definitiv die ganze Silberseerunde und definitiv (wiklich) langsam fahren. Mein aktuelles Gefährt läßt keine schnelle Aufwärtsbewegung zu.


----------



## Sparcy (9. März 2008)

Ich muss meinen Platz auch frei geben.
-> Thomas:  Weißt ja warum...
Viel Spass Euch allen.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. März 2008)

Vielen Dank an Thomas und Bad KH für die schönen Trails   !! 

Keinen Tropfen hats geregnet und trotzdem haben sich die meisten Wanderer nicht hinterm Ofen vorgetraut. So konnten wir in aller Ruhe und ohne spottende Kommentare des lieben Wandervolkes unsere 4 Platten und den Kettenriss reparieren    .

Fast hätt ich's über die langen Wintermonate vergessen: BIKEN MACHT RICHTIG SPASS   !!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Marion


----------



## kmp (9. März 2008)

gibts Fotos von der Tour? könnte mir in den Hintern beißen, dass ich dieses WE noch nicht wieder zu Hause war....!!

edit: für eine halbwegs genaue Wegbeschreibung wär ich dankbar, dann kann ich die moderate Tour die Tage mal mit nem Kumpel fahren(im groben wissen wir wo es langgeht). Wie lang seid ihr unterwegs gewesen? Würd gern wissen ob ich da mithalten könnte.

thx Kai

edit 2: hockt wohl alle noch im Spreitel!?^^


----------



## TH64 (10. März 2008)

Danke Thomas,
kann Marion nur bestätigen, schöne Tour mit netten Biker.
Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch,unter Fotos.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. März 2008)

Danke auch von mir an Uwe für die schöne Runde. Waren zwar nicht unbeidngt in Level 3 unterwegs, aber mir hat es gereicht, um die Beine heute gut zu spüren. Bin jetzt um ein paar Varianten auf der Runde reicher und freu mich schon auf die Rückkehr in drei Wochen.


----------



## f.topp (10. März 2008)

super, kackig, einfach klasse!!!  
vielen dank Thomas für die super tour. 
warum in die ferne schweifen wenn das gute doch so NAHE.  
gruß frank

P.S. Dagmar will jetzt Kehrenfahren lernen


----------



## rumblestilz (10. März 2008)

Hallo Thomas,
auch von mir ein Danke für die schöne Tour am Sonntag in bzw. um KH! Das nächste Mal mit anderen Pedalen und wieder mit hochgebundenem Bein! 
Grüße (auch an die restliche supernette Gruppe!).
Frank


----------



## Raschauer (10. März 2008)

Danke für den tollen "Freiluft Schrauberlehrgang" 

Ich wußte gar nicht das man auf 36km so viel schrauben kann.
War ma wieder ne tolle Tour mit super Stimmung und klasse Leuten 

Bis dann Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2008)

Eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt worden - tolle Runde, super Stimmung 
... trotzdem mußte ich das noch loswerden


----------



## Raschauer (11. März 2008)

So hier noch mal die Highlights. 

Auf Fotos klicken

Gruß
Clemens


----------

